# Over arm pin router project



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Pulled my over arm pin router out of the storage shed after 15 years.
Here are some pics of what I did. The vehicles were not done with the OPR. 
It was fun. searching for more uses for this beast. Any ideas?
Gene


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Cool. I don't think I have ever seen anything done with this type of router.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought it on a whim. Used it to make some oval mirrors a long time ago.
I'm scratching my head trying to figure out some cool inlays I can do as well as just copying from templates.
It really is a neat machine.
Gene


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, thats cool! I've never seen a set up like that either.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm about to make some 3" toy tractor wheels. I want to put a recess in the outside of the wheel. The OPR might just be the ticket for that job.
I'll post some more pics of the process.
Gene


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Gene just so I understand*

The patterns are mounter underneath the carrier and a full piece is taped or hot glued to the top and then the patterns are traced/followed on the pin? In the case of your wheel, you'd just drill a hole the size of the pin and seat the work piece directly over it and then rotate the workpiece until you have routed all the way through at the diameter you seek. It's a cool machine for duplicating small parts.
:yes: bill


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Cool tool Gene. I"ve had only academic knowledge of these beasts. OK w/ you if I use your pic in my glossary?

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_glossary.htm

Paul


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

some laminated candy dishes could be made really easy with one of these.

i bought the cmt bowl kit but havent tried it yet

i think your uses are endless with a little imagination.

should be a fun tool to play with

kendall


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

phinds said:


> Cool tool Gene. I"ve had only academic knowledge of these beasts. OK w/ you if I use your pic in my glossary?
> 
> http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_glossary.htm
> 
> Paul


Sure, use it if you want.
Did you know there are two iterations that accomplish nearly the same results? 
There's the one like mine with the router above the work. Then there's the "Pin Router" attachment with the guide pin above the pattern, for use with a table mounted router. 
Gene


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> The patterns are mounter underneath the carrier and a full piece is taped or hot glued to the top and then the patterns are traced/followed on the pin? In the case of your wheel, you'd just drill a hole the size of the pin and seat the work piece directly over it and then rotate the workpiece until you have routed all the way through at the diameter you seek. It's a cool machine for duplicating small parts.
> :yes: bill


Thanks Bill.
I'm going to try that.
Gene


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Sure, use it if you want.
> Did you know there are two iterations that accomplish nearly the same results?
> There's the one like mine with the router above the work. Then there's the "Pin Router" attachment with the guide pin above the pattern, for use with a table mounted router.
> Gene


Yes, that's all explained already in the glossary, I just don't have any pics.

Paul


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

phinds said:


> Yes, that's all explained already in the glossary, I just don't have any pics.
> 
> Paul


Here ya go, Paul.

http://www.amazon.com/MLCS-9061-Woodworking-Daisy-Router/dp/B001S2RAT8


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

*Bill*



woodnthings said:


> The patterns are mounter underneath the carrier and a full piece is taped or hot glued to the top and then the patterns are traced/followed on the pin? In the case of your wheel, you'd just drill a hole the size of the pin and seat the work piece directly over it and then rotate the workpiece until you have routed all the way through at the diameter you seek. It's a cool machine for duplicating small parts.
> :yes: bill


I did what you suggested and it worked well.
thanks again.
Gene


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's great Gene*

I just am concerned that 3" is not much room for human error. Too close for comfort? I see it has a sliding guard, even so it seem a little scary to me for the recess on the wheel. A lathe would be my choise for that operation. The other patterns seem like a safer project/method with the carrier as such. :yes: bill


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> I just am concerned that 3" is not much room for human error. Too close for comfort? I see it has a sliding guard, even so it seem a little scary to me for the recess on the wheel. A lathe would be my choise for that operation. The other patterns seem like a safer project/method with the carrier as such. :yes: bill


Well, I had the same concern, so I carpet taped the blank to a larger piece of masonite and drilled through both. Worked like a dream and I still have my fingers. :clap:
That recess is small in dia.. I think I have a plunge bit that will do the trick. 
I'll just center it again and plunge it. 
Sometimes I wish I had a lathe....but mostly not.:no:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Here ya go, Paul.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/MLCS-9061-Woodworking-Daisy-Router/dp/B001S2RAT8


Thanks. Don't know why I didn't get that when I search (months ago). Maybe I did get it and for some reason didn't download it.

LATER EDIT: Jeez, I must have not ever done a search for pin router pics. I just did one and there are lots of them out there.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

Pin routers are very under used. Larger ones have been used in industry for years. I have an RL Carter from the 1920's that will take a regular router motor. All the new duplicating router bits are byproducts of shapers and pin routers. Two of the most noteable small things around the house made with the pin router are slab picture frames with multiple openings and those oak toilet seats you see at the big box stores.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I think I'd like this one*

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2010/Main/77 
615 lbs of router...woah! :thumbsup: bill

pin router images: http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=pin+routers&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=&aqi=


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

Your table routers can be adapted to take a pin. The pin would be on top in the arm instead of on the bottom. There are several commercial and shop-built designs. Having a foot feed is a major plus.

Mine looks like this one from the OWWM.com site: http://www.owwm.com/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=8575

Gene: When making the wheels and anything small use a basic pattern-holding board with handles. Wheels are easy. Fasten your pattern wheel on the bottom with a bolt running through the pattern board and the axle hole for your wheel. I will need to be tight enough to keep the wheel from spinning while machining. An extra brad out of the cutting area will keep it from spinning. Use a pin 1/16" larger than your cutter to rough cut and then switch to the finish pin. If you are going to use a roundover bit, do it with the pattern board too.

Wheels are an excellent reason to buy a small lathe. "Feed the need."


----------



## Jacktoo (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice tool Gene, In my line of work, I would have a lot of fun modifying that tool for more operations then the original manufacture even thought about.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Clouseau said:


> Your table routers can be adapted to take a pin. The pin would be on top in the arm instead of on the bottom. There are several commercial and shop-built designs. Having a foot feed is a major plus.
> 
> Mine looks like this one from the OWWM.com site: http://www.owwm.com/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=8575
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions.
For wheels, I just carpet taped the blank to the carrier and plunged through both with a 1/4" spiral. The resulting hole fits the 1/4" pin AND is the size for the axle pins. I only needed four. The others were standard sizes and I bought them. Hey, at .18 apiece (or less for smaller ones), I'm not going to fiddle with them.


----------

